# New Driveway $$$$$$$$$$$$



## HOMER (Jan 2, 2000)

What's the going rate for asphalt. My brother in law and sister in law just had a driveway poured, cost them 17 grand! I was wondering if they got took or is this a reasonable price. I do not have the footage but guessing I would say they had approximately 2 to 3 tenths of a mile poured. The drive had to be prepped as a lot of it went down a steep grade. There was dirt and sand to start with so it would have been a complete job. I haven't got a clue what this type work requires so I am not bashing anyone here, just seemed like a lot of money!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I have been getting quotes for my own driveway, so far a low of 3725, high of 4985, includes excavating old driveway, compacting 8" of processed stone, overlaying with 3" compacted to 2" of asphalt. Approximately 1850 square feet. Includes 20 feet of 8" curb, to hold in a garden area next to the house.

Before getting estimates, a contractor in my area (who would not do residential) told me to expect anywhere from 1.50-3.00 a square foot.

If you have 3/10 mile, 10 feet wide, thats approximately 16,000 square feet. I would think, based on my areas market, that it would be in the ballpark (around a 1.10 a sq foot?)


----------



## GrassMaster (Dec 23, 1999)

*Sounds about right!*

Hello Everybody:

I've asked around because I need a Driveway real bad but I do not have that kind of money now!

I've been asking guys around here & they say about $10 a running foot, for a regular driveway 10Ft. wide. I have about 800 ft. drive & at end of drive I have about & I'm guessing about a 60 foot square parking area. All of it has a good base to it so little prep needs to be done.

Well you've guessed it right, I've gots to wait a while & live with the washing at the edges of the drive. My drive slopes about 15 degrees.

Hey it's got me thinking though, I'm going to go out there later & measure parking area. So I'll know for sure!


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Apples and Oranges*

You have to look at the difference of prep work and material being used, etc. Of course 2" of asphalt is going to cost less than 4", etc. And just overlaying or tearing up asphalt only would be cheaper than digging down and compacting new basecoarse, etc.

Price around a bit and you'll get an idea of what the going rate in your area is. Just make sure your getting quoted for the same exact work, same prep and same finishing technique so your comparing apples and apples!

Good Luck


----------



## rdh (Jan 1, 2001)

homer
not shure about your area .around here rule of thumb is $50.00 per ton to find out tons its length x width x thickness=tons on resurface that has cracks but no loose pieses youwould be ok with 1"compacted thickness just like
the city streets .if you have a gravel drive way and it has tire ruts (lower on sides and high in center)youwould
need toget it smoothed out and kill the grass thats in it 
a tractor with a box blade works good for this if blacktop companys charge more for this prep work so do as much as you can to keep it at around 50.00 per ton after it smoth
you would need 2"compacted thickness and if you want driveway over dirt 3"to4" would be ok as long as no soft spots are in it 
also go to a company that makes there own top you will get better deal than some on who has to buy it from that same company ask the paving crews you see around you area if they do side jobs . when they are done sray water on it to make sure it drains no h2o hole if ther is have them fix before you pay also cash only will be cheaper


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

here in ohio i did mine myself for about 1.50 per square foot all inclusive.............the thing with a cement contractor is that he can get the cement cheaper so sometimes it pays to have then do it but 2.00 a square foot is low average here just to form and pour any excavating would be more .............if it can be found for 1.50 a sq/ft i would look at the contractors other work and make my decision off of that


----------



## concrete man (Feb 18, 2001)

*driveway cost*

The going price of concrete drives are between $2.75 and $3.50/sq. ft. That includes moderate excavating,concrete,rebar and labor. I don't get a big discount on my concrete unless it is for my personal home.


----------

